# VENTUS ETHNIC WINDS: BANSURI, available now from Impact Soundworks!



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 27, 2017)

*https://impactsoundworks.com/product/ventus-ethnic-winds-bansuri/ (Ventus Ethnic Winds - Bansuri. Available NOW!)*

We are pleased to announce the release of the third volume in our *Ventus Ethnic Winds* series of beautiful solo woodwinds - the *Bansuri*!

A key instrument in North Indian and Hindustani classical music, the bansuri has a beautiful pure and breathy tone and is often played with extensive ornamentation. We recorded over 4,000 samples and 330 phrases to capture its full nuance and range of expression.

The bansuri is sometimes referred to as the 'divine instrument' and after recording, editing, scripting and performing it, now more than ever we see why it might have earned that title!

*KEY FEATURES*
* Consistent user interface with other Ventus instruments for ease-of-use
* Two mic positions (close and stereo room)
* True legato and portamento (glissando) playing
* 12 other playing techniques and ornamentation styles
* Over 300 categorized phrases
* Bonus sitar and tambura drone patch for accompaniment
* Easy ornamentation system - no keyswitching required
* Total Articulation Control Technology (TACT) - fully customize your mapping setup

*AUDIO DEMOS*

(Updated March 2nd with more demos!)



*VIDEO WALKTHROUGH
*
Thanks to special guest presenter Reuben Cornell of the *http://thesamplecast.com/ (Samplecast)*!



*AVAILABILITY
*
The *https://impactsoundworks.com/product/ventus-ethnic-winds-bansuri/ (Ventus Series Bansuri)* is available now for $99 / full Kontakt 5.5. Owners of the Shakuhachi and Tin Whistle will save $15 (each) on this price!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 27, 2017)

fantastic prospect


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 28, 2017)

Looking forward to it and thank you for the very generous discount for those of us who already have the shakuhachi and the tin whistle.


----------



## reutunes (Feb 28, 2017)

I've had a sneaky early peek at this one... it's well worth checking out and supremely playable so I can't wait for the release.


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 28, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Looking forward to it and thank you for the very generous discount for those of us who already have the shakuhachi and the tin whistle.



Yes. I also really appreciate the discount. I'll have to admit that I wasn't interested in a bansuri, but then I heard it. It's such an expressive instrument and likely very versitile. The discount for owners of other instruments is very compelling.


----------



## midiman (Feb 28, 2017)

WOW. Beautiful sounding instrument. Can't wait to see the walkthrough to understand better how the ornamentation is implemented and how much control do we have over it. This one I think I will just have to get.


----------



## midiman (Feb 28, 2017)

The flute phrases on Brad Jerkins' Alvida sound very expressive. Would really love to see a DAW cast of that piece to see the flute part midi. Or at least a snapshot of the key editor. Thanks. I am very impressed by what I heard.


----------



## tav.one (Mar 1, 2017)

Beautiful tone, very much interested in this.


----------



## Henning (Mar 1, 2017)

@midiman This instrument (like all the Ventus Series instruments) is really flexible. Apart from the recorded ornaments I found you can easily make runs by using the staccato and flutter tongue articulations. Using the flutter tongue with pitch bend up gets also very cool results. Also there's a wealth of tempo-synced pre-recorded phrases. And the two mic options give you very good control over the sound. I went for a more direct close mic and less traditional sound in my demo


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 1, 2017)

Henning said:


> And the two mic options give you very good control over the sound. I went for a more direct close mic and less traditional sound in my demo


Yeah, I really dig that close mic sound in Monsoon. Did you send the bansuri through a delay? When I heard that track I realized the flexibility of this instrument. Great job!


----------



## Henning (Mar 1, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Yeah, I really dig that close mic sound in Monsoon. Did you send the bansuri through a delay? When I heard that track I realized the flexibility of this instrument. Great job!


Thanks a lot. Yep, delay and verb. Some additional eq to focus a bit on that breathyness. But it actually already sounds really good out of the box. It's also very cool that you get good results very fast but you can also dig very deep into the controls and all the phrases and really make it your own.


----------



## Pixelee (Mar 1, 2017)

Henning said:


> Thanks a lot. Yep, delay and verb. Some additional eq to focus a bit on that breathyness. But it actually already sounds really good out of the box. It's also very cool that you get good results very fast but you can also dig very deep into the controls and all the phrases and really make it your own.


This is what I like about it. I beta tested this and the mic position of both close and room are just right that you barely need tweaking to fit in a track. The phrases are really good for those awesome one shots. I like to put some distortion to get some unique sound out of it.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## keepforest (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow! The demos sound so great!


----------



## ISW Dickie (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone, glad you're liking what you're hearing. Looking like it'll drop tomorrow!


----------



## midiman (Mar 1, 2017)

If you are continuing this Ventus Series, I would LOVE to see a KENA flute be in the list  The James Horner stuff he did with Kena's was amazing.


Henning said:


> Thanks a lot. Yep, delay and verb. Some additional eq to focus a bit on that breathyness. But it actually already sounds really good out of the box. It's also very cool that you get good results very fast but you can also dig very deep into the controls and all the phrases and really make it your own.


Monsoon is such a cool piece. Very contemporary and cool arrangement, with undertones of bollywood, but a little more western.


----------



## ISW Dickie (Mar 1, 2017)

midiman said:


> If you are continuing this Ventus Series, I would LOVE to see a KENA flute be in the list  The James Horner stuff he did with Kena's was amazing.



We're just getting started with the Ventus series. Next up is a pair of pan flutes, then later this year we'll be tackling dizi, duduk, shawm and more. We'll add kena to the list!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Mar 1, 2017)

midiman said:


> The flute phrases on Brad Jerkins' Alvida sound very expressive. Would really love to see a DAW cast of that piece to see the flute part midi. Or at least a snapshot of the key editor. Thanks. I am very impressed by what I heard.


Thanks for the kind words! I will try to send you a shot of the key editor soon, but I can tell you that half are phrases and the other half were played in with no quantizing or additional editing. It's very flexible and very responsive!


----------



## Henning (Mar 1, 2017)

midiman said:


> If you are continuing this Ventus Series, I would LOVE to see a KENA flute be in the list  The James Horner stuff he did with Kena's was amazing.
> 
> Monsoon is such a cool piece. Very contemporary and cool arrangement, with undertones of bollywood, but a little more western.


Thanks a lot. Much appreciated!


----------



## chillbot (Mar 1, 2017)

I am going to insta-buy this in the morning. Shaku is amazing, I use it all the time. Sorry I passed on tin whistle, just didn't need it. Pan Flutes will be another insta-buy if you include short phrases the way you did with shaku.

Random request, any discount or crossgrade price for Shreddage Bass as someone who owns Shreddage II IBZ? If so I would pick that up along with bansuri.

EDIT: bought bansuri.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 2, 2017)

Ventus Series Bansuri is out today! Enjoy everyone!

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/ventus-ethnic-winds-bansuri/

@chillbot Hit up our support, I'm sure we can get you something!


----------



## midiman (Mar 2, 2017)

guydoingmusic said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I will try to send you a shot of the key editor soon, but I can tell you that half are phrases and the other half were played in with no quantizing or additional editing. It's very flexible and very responsive!


Thank you! Just heard the piece again. Its beautiful, and what a great display of the instrument it is. Your piece sold me on it.


----------



## midiman (Mar 2, 2017)

ISW Dickie said:


> We're just getting started with the Ventus series. Next up is a pair of pan flutes, then later this year we'll be tackling dizi, duduk, shawm and more. We'll add kena to the list!


Thanks! I am really excited about the Pan Flutes!! That's so great. When you do the Pan Flute library it would be cool if you could sample some pan Rhythm loops like this one from Legends Of the Fall.  
On Legends of the Fall it may be a pan pipe so I am not sure if you could do it with the Pan Flute. Just a thought of an idea to try when you are doing the Pan Flutes library. Here is another example of the same type of Rhythm loop with Pan Pipe on Zorro by Horner . I also really like the Wosch transition crescendo with the pipe which is then followed by the pipe rhythm. Again it may be something that only works on Pan Pipes but would be great if you can try to do it on the Pan Flute and see how it works. 
You guys are doing amazing with the Ventus series anyway, but I just thought I share some of the stuff I love, to give you one customer's perspective 

Here are a couple of other links where I love the Pan Flute tone. Just as an inspirational reference when you sample the instrument  The Vibrato and tone on Once upon a time in America is just gorgeous. 

Once Upon a Time in America (my favourite piece with a Pan Flute)


Karate Kid:


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 2, 2017)

Mmmm Once Upon A Time in America.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 7, 2017)

Note: We've received some questions via email and Facebook about the crossgrade coupons. These are available to all existing Ventus owners in your *Deals area* on our website. Each previous volume gets its own $15 discount - just apply both coupons to your order with Bansuri for instant savings.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 7, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> Note: We've received some questions via email and Facebook about the crossgrade coupons. These are available to all existing Ventus owners in your *Deals area* on our website. Each previous volume gets its own $15 discount - just apply both coupons to your order with Bansuri for instant savings.


Do those discounts carry over or are they only for Intro pricing?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes they are permanent.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 7, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> Yes they are permanent.


Excellent! I suspected as much but thought I should check. Thank you and keep up the good work.


----------

